# Casino Night - Pink Smokey Eye



## Yagmur (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

we went to a Casino in Seefeld/Austria last Night, with Friends. It was so much fun, even if I haven't won any Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have worn a black wrap dress and pink heels. I tried to match my Eye Makeup to my Shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Pictures were taken after a looooong Night, so please excuse my shininess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know what you think. Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.



*


What I've used:

Eyes:
Artdeco Eyeshadow Base
CS Gel Liner True Black
CS Gel Liner Sexy Pink
Bright Fuchsia Pigment
Pink Opal Pigment
Accent Red Pigment
Carbon e/s
Beauty Marked e/s 
Brow Shader Walnut/Ivoire
Maybelline XXL Curl Power
#3 MAC Lashes

Face:
Studio Sculpt Concealer NW 25
Jade Maybelline Everfresh Concealer
Sheer Mystery Powder Medium Plus
Don't Be Shy Blush
Blonde MSF

Lips:
Malibu Barbie l/g


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 19, 2009)

Hottttt


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2009)

You look amazing!  You are so gorgeous!  I am glad to hear that you had a good time!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 19, 2009)

amazing blending!! i hope you had a great time!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jul 19, 2009)

So pretty! loves it!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

this is one super hot look!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 19, 2009)

This is absolutley stunning! You've inspired me, I think I'm gonna try this look out! Gorgeous


----------



## User38 (Jul 19, 2009)

great colors and application.. you look beautiful but I hate you for having fantastic eyebrows


----------



## xmoonlightx (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow Thats so amazing great work! Would you mind posting the step by step for the eyes? I would love to recreate it for parties etc.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 19, 2009)

love this, very bright yet smokey


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_amazing blending!! i hope you had a great time!_

 
Thank you, L1LMAMAJ. I had a great Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_This is absolutley stunning! You've inspired me, I think I'm gonna try this look out! Gorgeous_

 
Thank you, blackeneddove. It would look great on you. Hope you'll post Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmoonlightx* 

 
_Wow Thats so amazing great work! Would you mind posting the step by step for the eyes? I would love to recreate it for parties etc._

 
Thank you xmoonlightx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't done any Tutorials yet. But I'll try to do one, if I have the Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Thank you, all for your lovely Comments! *


----------



## MamaLaura (Jul 20, 2009)

Love it


----------



## A Ro (Jul 20, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 20, 2009)

This look is fabulous!! I love everything about it...you look beautiful!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! You got some real skills


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 20, 2009)

What a hot look!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Such a stunning look, Yagmur! Flawless and so beautiful!


----------



## chiara (Jul 20, 2009)

I really like this look, you blended the pink with the black so well. I also love what you used on your cheeks.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 20, 2009)

Gawjus!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 20, 2009)

this is awesome


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous colours on you!


----------



## macfabulous (Jul 20, 2009)

i love this girl! sooo hot, u look great


----------



## Zoffe (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Jul 20, 2009)

This look is stunning!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 20, 2009)

this is SO amazing. i always look forward to your fotds, you have such talent


----------



## .k. (Jul 20, 2009)

love it! fierce!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_This look is fabulous!! I love everything about it...you look beautiful!!_

 
Thank you, Tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Absolutely stunning! You got some real skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Sweetheart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Such a stunning look, Yagmur! Flawless and so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Jeanette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope to see some FOTD/EOTD from you, soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_this is SO amazing. i always look forward to your fotds, you have such talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, claralikesguts. This means a lot for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always love your FOTD, you're a great Inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank you, all for your Comments. I really appreciate all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ellesk (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous to the extreme. I seem to be incapable of pulling off a smokey eye... I look like I got punched in the face. Evil brown eyes + fair skin haha


----------



## cheapglamour (Jul 20, 2009)

that's so hot <333


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 20, 2009)

HAWT


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 20, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 20, 2009)

I love this!!! Im going to def recreate this look! What a great inspiration for night!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome look again! Very pink!!


----------



## nongoma (Jul 21, 2009)

thats you with a shiny face?! Girl you are STUNNING!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellesk* 

 
_Gorgeous to the extreme. I seem to be incapable of pulling off a smokey eye... I look like I got punched in the face. Evil brown eyes + fair skin haha_

 
Thank you, ellesk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm sure you can pull off a smokey Look! Brown or purple smokey eyes would  look great on you! Give it a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I love this!!! Im going to def recreate this look! What a great inspiration for night!_

 
Thank you, ThePerfectScore. I would love to see your recreation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awesome look again! Very pink!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, Susanne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What can I say... I loooooove Pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nongoma* 

 
_thats you with a shiny face?! Girl you are STUNNING!!!_

 
Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you, nongoma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thank you, all so much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAC*alicious (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful - I love it!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_beautiful - I love it!_

 
Danke MAC*alicious


----------



## User27 (Jul 21, 2009)

You look gorgeous here! Your eyes are just fierce but I love your cheeks as well....healthy glow and it really accentuates your cheeks. I would love to be as skilled as you madam!

I don't do pink lips usually but you rock them and you rock them well!


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_You look gorgeous here! Your eyes are just fierce but I love your cheeks as well....healthy glow and it really accentuates your cheeks. I would love to be as skilled as you madam!

I don't do pink lips usually but you rock them and you rock them well!_

 
Thank you so much Casadalinnis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Inamorata* 

 
_Gorgeous! I love it!_

 
Thank you, Inamorata


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jul 21, 2009)

you always looks so beautiful..Like a porcelain doll


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Gorgeous!_

 
Thank you, ashpardesi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NewlyMACd* 

 
_you always looks so beautiful..Like a porcelain doll_

 
Awwww, thank you NewlyMACd


----------



## Katura (Jul 21, 2009)

This, my dear, is SMOKING HOT.

Love love love it.  In fact...I'm playing copy cat later this week! I've decided!


----------



## marce89 (Jul 21, 2009)

Love it! Awesome colour combo!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_This, my dear, is SMOKING HOT.

Love love love it.  In fact...I'm playing copy cat later this week! I've decided!_

 
Thank you, Katura. I hope you'll post Pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marce89* 

 
_Love it! Awesome colour combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, marce89! Pink goes well with every Colour


----------



## gracetre123 (Jul 22, 2009)

awesome blending!!! and you have such pretty skin!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_awesome blending!!! and you have such pretty skin!!_

 
Thank you, gracetre123 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Gel Liners from CS as a Base, made the blending so much easier!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jul 22, 2009)

Gorgeousness!! Your skin looks amazing too.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 22, 2009)

all i could say was.. that's hot!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 23, 2009)

You're so gorgeous! Your blending is perfect, and I love the colors you used!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 23, 2009)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## siemenss (Jul 23, 2009)

wow gorgeous!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 

 
_Gorgeousness!! Your skin looks amazing too._

 
Thank you, circusflavouredgum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_all i could say was.. that's hot!_

 
Thank you, ClaireAvril 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_You're so gorgeous! Your blending is perfect, and I love the colors you used! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, thank you Kelly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_Totally gorgeous!_

 
Thanks, kaylabella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *siemenss* 

 
_wow gorgeous!_

 
Thanks siemenss


----------



## Orchid_28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the makeup your skin looks wonderful!


----------



## rbella (Jul 23, 2009)

This a fabulous look.  You could wear anything and look gorgeous, but I really, really like these colors on you.  You so prettay!!!!!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful!! I WANT your radiant skin!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Orchid_28* 

 
_I love the makeup your skin looks wonderful!_

 
Thank you, Orchid_28. I really liked the outcome a lot. I think I'll try this with some other Colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_This a fabulous look.  You could wear anything and look gorgeous, but I really, really like these colors on you.  You so prettay!!!!!_

 
Awwww, Danelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You made me blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_Beautiful!! I WANT your radiant skin!_

 
Thank you, mslips. I always love your FOTD's


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Jul 27, 2009)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! i really love this one


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeouss i love the black n pink combo


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 27, 2009)

very beautiful!!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bbsbabe612* 

 
_SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!! i really love this one_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_Gorgeouss i love the black n pink combo_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_very beautiful!!_

 
Thank you all so much


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gorgeous! My two fave colors!!! Thanks for  posting, I really love it


----------



## misha5150 (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice!!  i like this!!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 27, 2009)

Ahhhmazing :d


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 28, 2009)

omg yagmur- stunning!!! I always look forward to your looks!!
you remind me of kim kardashian a bit!!


----------



## Glistening (Jul 28, 2009)

Hot!!!


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 28, 2009)

LOOOOOOVE the look!!!  Must see the shoes!  I am already in love with them lol


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

I love this, and can't wait to try it!


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 28, 2009)

Love this look! I gotta try this! What's on the lid? It looks like carbon and beauty marked on top?


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_very nice!!  i like this!!_

 
Thank you, misha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ahhhmazing :d_

 
Thanks nubletta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_omg yagmur- stunning!!! I always look forward to your looks!!
you remind me of kim kardashian a bit!!_

 
Awww, thank you Femme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glistening* 

 
_Hot!!!_

 
Thanks Glistening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_LOOOOOOVE the look!!!  Must see the shoes!  I am already in love with them lol_

 
Thank you, lightnlovly. I'm on vacation now, but I'll post a Picture as soon as I can, promised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I love this, and can't wait to try it!_

 
Thank you, ms. kendra. I would love to see a Picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia370* 

 
_gorgeous!_

 
Thanks amelia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Love this look! I gotta try this! What's on the lid? It looks like carbon and beauty marked on top?_

 
Thanky SassyMochaJess. Yes, its Carbon + Beauty Marked + Bright Fuchsia


----------



## MissResha (Jul 30, 2009)

*spank* owwww you sexy mama!


----------



## Yagmur (Jul 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_*spank* owwww you sexy mama!_

 
Thank you


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lightnlovly* 

 
_LOOOOOOVE the look!!!  Must see the shoes!  I am already in love with them lol_

 
As promised a Picture of my Shoes:


----------

